# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  شروط  استفياء القِصاص للشيخ وحيد بالي حفظه الله

## أم محمد الظن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالْحَمْد لِلَّه رَب الْعَالَمِيْن، وَأُصَلِّي وَأُسَلِّم عَلَى عَبْد الْلَّه وَرَسُوْلِه مُحَمَّد وَعَلَى آَلِه وَأَصْحَابِه أَجْمَعِيْن ,وَأَشْهَد أَن لَا إِلَه إِلَا الَلّه وَحْدَه لَا شَرِيْك لَه وَأَشْهَد أَن مُحَمَّداً عَبْدُه وَرَسُوْلُه.
أما بعد...
أيها الأحباب الكرام درسنا اليوم -إن شاء الله تعالى- في شروط استيفاء القصاص ماذا نعني باستيفاء القصاص؟ اتفقنا قبل ذلك على شروط القصاص، إنسان ما  قتل آخر نقتص منه أو قطع يد آخر عدواناً وعمداً نقطع يده في أثناء قطع اليد أو أثناء إقامة الحد فيه شروط استيفاء القصاص ,أي إقامة الحد..
شروط استيفاء القصاص: 
الشرط الأول: أن يكون المستحق للقصاص مكلفاً,  مثال ذلك : واحد قُتل عمداً وله ثلاثة أبناء، اثنان بالغان وولد عنده عشر سنوات، الصغير هذا غير مكلف ، ففي هذه الحالة نحبس القاتل خمس سنوات حتى يبلغ الصغير خمسة عشرة عاماً أو يبلغ حتى لو بلغ أربعة عشرة سنة ، أو يصل خمسة عشرة عاما ونسأله، هل تريد القصاص  أم تريد العفو أو الدية،؟ لأن  أحد المستحقين للقصاص هنا كان صغيراً ليس مكلفاً، فلا يُقام الحد ولا يُستوفى القِصاص حتى يصيروا جميعاً مكلفين، . 
لو كان أحد المستحقين للقصاص مجنوناً، سيأتينا بأنه ليس مكلفاً  شخص ما مجنون  نري الباقي كله ولي المجنون  سيقرر.
الشرط الثاني: أن يتفق جميع المستحقين للقِصاص على استيفاء القصاص. ، القتيل له أب وثلاثة أبناء وزوجة، كل هؤلاء مستحقون للقصاص أي مستحقون للإرث، لو قلنا فيه دية يرثون من ديته، وقالت زوجته أنا عفوت عن حقي، فلا يُقتل لأن القِصاص لا يتبعض ، إذن الباقي كله يأخذ حقه في الدية و هي إن عفت إلى الدية أخذت حقها في الدية، وإن عفت إلى غير الدية فقط سقط حقها في الدية والآخرون يأخذون حقهم في الدية, إذن لا نقيم القصاص ولا نستوفيه ولا نقتل الرجل إلا إذا كان جميع الورثة متفقون على استيفاء القصاص. 
الشرط الثالث: أمن التعدي,عندما تأتي تقيم القِصاص على واحد لا يتعدى إلى غيره،مثلاً: امرأة قتلت رجلاً، تُقتل به , لأنها قتلته عمداً، لكنها لو كانت حاملاً،لاتُقتل، لأنه يتعدى إلى غيرها وهو الحمل. 
قال المصنف -رحمه الله تعالى-: (بَاب اسْتِيْفَاء الْقِصَاص: وَهُو أَي اسْتِيْفَاء الْقِصَاص فَعَل مِجَنِّيٍ عَلَيْه إِن كَانَت الْجِنَايَة عَلَى مَا دُوْن الْنَّفْسِ أَو فَعَل وَلِيُّهِ أَي وَارِثِه إِن كَانَت عَلَى الْنَّفْس بِجَانٍ عَامِدٍ مِثْل مَا فَعَل الْجَانِي أَو شِبْهُه أَي شِبَه فَعَل الْجَانِي، وَلَه أَي اسْتِيْفَاء الْقِصَاص ثَلَاثَة شُرُوْط أَحَدُهَا: أَن يَكُوْن مُسْتَحِقُهُ مُكَلَّفَاً لِأَن غَيْر الْمُكَلَّف لَيْس أَهْلَا لِّلِاسْتِيْفَا  ء بِعَدَم تَكْلِيْفِه بِدَلِيْل أَنَّه لَا يَصِح إِقْرَارُه وَلَا تَصَرُّفُه فَإِن كَان مُسْتَحِق لِلْقِصَاص صَغِيْراً أَو مَجْنُوْناً لَم يَجُز لِأَحَد اسْتِيْفَائُهُ لِمَا تَقَدَّم وَيُحْبَس الْقَاتِل حَتَّى يَبْلُغ الْصَّغِيْرُ وَحَتَّى يَعْقَِل الْمَجْنُوْنُ لِأَن فِيْه حَظّا لِلْقَاتِل بِتَأْخِيْر قَتَلَه وَحَظّاً لِلْمُسْتَحِق بإِيَصَاله  إلي حَقَّه وَلِأَنَّه يَسْتَحِق إِتْلَاف نَفسَهُ وَمَنْفَعَتَه فَإِذَا تَعَذَّر اسْتِيْفَاء الْنَّفْس لِعَارِض بَقِي إِتْلَافُ الْمَنْفَعَةِ سَالِماً عَن المُعَارِضِ، وَقَد حُبِس مُعَاوِيَة هُدْبَة بْن خَشْرَمٍ فِي قَوَدٍَ حَتَّى بَلَغ ابْن الْقَتِيل فَلَم يُنْكِر ذَلِك، وَكَان فِي عَصْر الْصَّحَابَة). 
إذا كان صغيرًا أو مجنونًا لم يُستوفى حتى يكبر الصغير أو يعقل المجنون وسيأتينا قصة المجنون إذا لم يعقل.
(وَلَيْس لِأَبِيْهِمَا أَي الْصَّغِيْر وَالْمَجْنُوْن اسْتِيْفَائُهُ لَهُما كَوَصِيٍ وَحَاكِم لِأَن الْقَصْد الْتَّشَفِّي وَتَرْكُ الْغَيْظِ وَلَا يَحْصُل ذَلِك بِاسْتِيْفَاء الْأَب أَو غَيْرِه بِخِلَاف الْدِّيَة فَإِن الْغَرَض يَحْصُل بِاسْتِيْفَائِه وَلِأَن الْدِّيَة إِنَّمَا يَمْلِك اسْتِيْفَاءَهَا إِذَا تَعَيَّنَت، وَالْقِصَاص لَا يَتَعَيَّن)
أراد المصنف -رحمه الله- أن يفرق بين مسألتين:
 المسألة الأولى: مسألة القتل العمد الذي يجب فيه القِصاص وكان أحد المستحقين للقصاص صغيراًً فلابد أن يظل حتى يكبر ونأخذ رأيه، لكن لو كان هذا القتل خطأ،وكان أحد المستحقين للدية صغيراً أو مجنوناً هل يظل محبوساً حتى يكبر الصغير ونسأله هل تأخذ الدية أو تعفو،؟ أم أن ولي الصغير يطالب بالدية؟ الجواب :ولي الصغير له مطالبة بالدية. 
هل لولي الصغير أو ولي المجنون أن يعفو ؟ الجواب: لا، لا يعفو لأنه وكيل والوكيل لا يعمل إلا لمصلحة موكله ومصلحة موكل الولد هذا الصغير أن يأخذ المال لا أن يتركه إذن لا يشترط حينئذٍ أن يظل الرجل قاتل خطأ محبوسا بل للولي أن يقبض الدية ويطلق سراحه. 
(قَال: فَإِن كَانَا مُحْتَاجَيْن إِلَى نَفَقَةٍ فَلِوَلِي الْمَجْنُوْن لِلْعَفْو إِلَى الْدِّيَة، دُوْن وَلِي الْصَّغِيْر نَصّا).
 مسألة:واحد قُتل عمداً، إذن فيها القصاص، لكن هذا الرجل ترك ابناً مجنوناً، والمجنون هذا فقير جداً في هذه الحالة،في هذه الحالة يجوز لولي المجنون أن يقول لا نريد قَصَاصاً ولكن نريد الدية الدية مائة ناقة،ننفق منها على هذا المجنون، لأنه محتاج فقير. 
مسألة أخرى: قُتِلَ عمداً وله ابنٌ صغيرٌ محتاجٌ عنده خمس سنوات هل لوليه أن يقول أعطنا الدية لننفق عليه ؟ الجواب: لا، ليس له.
ما الفرق بين المسألتين؟ المجنون قد لا يعقل فمصلحته في الإنفاق عليه أما الصغير له حدٌ ينتهي إليه ويعقل ويقرر مصيره، هل يتشفى لقتل قاتل أبيه حتى لا يُعير طيلة حياته، أم أن يعفو ويأخذ الدية، فهي أنفع له وأحسن، وله حظ في ذلك. 
(قَال: لِأَن الْمَجْنُوْن  ليس له حَالَةٌ مُعْتَادَةٌ يُنْتَظِرُ فِيْهَا إِفَاقَتِه وَرُجُوْعُ عَقْلِهِ، بِخِلَاف الْصَّبِي وَتَقَدَّّم فِي اللقَيط مَا فِي ذَلِك وَإِن مَات أَي الْصَّغِيْرُ وَالْمَجْنُوْنُ قَبْل الْبُلُوْغِ وَالْعَقْلِ قَام وَارّثُهُما مَقَامَهُمَا فِيْه، أَي فِي اسْتِيْفَاء الْقِصَاص لِأَنَّه حَقٌ لَهُمَا فَانْتَقِل بِمَوْتِهِمَا إِلَى وَارّثُهِما كَسَائِر حُقُوْقِهِما). 
قُتل الرجل عمداً، ففيه القَصاص، وابنه طفل صغير أم ننتظر حتى يبلغ، الولد كان عنده عشر سنوات بلغ ثلاثة عشرة عاما ومات قبل البلوغ،ماذا نصنع في الرجل المسجون هل سيُقتل أم تقبل منه الدية؟ 
يقوم وارثه الذي من حقه القصاص، الولد الصغير هذا كان حقه إما أن يعفو فيأخذ الدية كلها أو أن يقول اقتلوه، وارث الولد الموجود، قد يكون وارث الولد عمه قد يكون وارث الولد أمه، أو جده يقوم الوارث بمقامه إما أن يطالب باستيفاء القصاص يُقتل أو أن يقبل الدية. 
ننتظر بالصبي الصغير البلوغ فيما إذا طالب جميع الورثة بالقصاص لكن لو أن له مثلاً خمسة أبناء اثنين منهم صغار لم يبلغوا وثلاثة كبار أحد البالغين قال لا عفوت عن حقي هل يُنتظر لا يُنتظر يُؤخذ بالدية ويُعطى كل واحد حظه في الدية. 
(قال: وَإِن قُتِل قَاتَل أَبِيْهِمَا أَو قَطَع قَاطِعْهُما)
هذه مسألة مهمة جدا, ولد قُتل أبوه عمداً، والحكومة قبضت على القاتل في السجن أو مازلت تبحث عنه، فظفر الولد بقاتل أبيه فقتله، هل له أن يطالب بالقصاص في هذه الحالة؟ 
الجواب:لا، هل يُقال بأنك قتلت عمداً فعليك القَصَاص؟ لا، يُدرأ القصاص بالشبهة، ولكن هو استوفى حقه لكن يُعذَّر،لأنه تعدى على حق الحاكم, لأن الحاكم هو الذي يقيم القصاص أو نائبه ولو ترك الناس كلهم يقتل بعضهم بعضا لفسدت الأرض، . 
(قَال: وَإِن قُتِل قَاتَل أَبِيْهِمَا أَو قَطَع قَاطِعْهُما أَي الْصَّغِيْر أَو الْمَجْنُوْن قَهْرَا، سَقَط حَقُّهُمَا لِأَنَّه أَتْلَف عَيْن حَقَّه فَسَقَط الْحَقُ أَشْبَه مَا لَو كَان  لهما وَدِيْعَة عِنْد شَخْص فَأْتْلْفَاهَا أَو اقْتَص مِمَّا لَا تَحْمِل الْعَاقِلَة دِيَتَه كَالْعَبْد سَقَط حَقُّهُمَا وَجْها وَاحِدا لِأَنَّه لَا يُمْكِن إِيْجَاب دِيَتِه عَلَى الْعَاقِلَةِ فَلَم يَكُن إِلَا سُقُوْطُهُ). 
هذا هو الشرط الأول: وهو أن يكون المستحق للقصاص مكلفاً وإن اقتص مما لا تحمل العاقلة ديته؟ العاقلة لا تحمل دية العبد, لأن العبد ملك لسيده والعاقلة لا تحمل أقل من ثلث الدية، في القصاص،والعاقلة لا تحمل القتل العمد، وإنما تحمل القتل الخطأ ثلاثة أشياء هي لا تحملها العاقلة، ولا تحمل الصلح إذا اصطلح على مبلغ معين مع أهل القتيل لا تحمله العاقلة، الإقرار والصلح حتى وإن قال: لأنه هو الذي اصطلح واتفق على ذلك يتحمله. 
(قال: الْشَّرْط الْثَّانِي اتِّفَاق الْمُسْتَحِقِّي  ْن لَه أَي الْقِصَاص عَلَى اسْتِيْفَائِه لِأَن الِاسْتِيْفَاء حَقٌ مُشْتَرَكٌ لَا يُمْكِن تَبْعِيْضِه فَلَم يَجُز لِأَحَدٍ الْتَصَرُّف فِيْه بِغَيْر إِذَن شَرِيْكِه وَلَيْس لِبَعْضِهم اسْتِيْفَائِه دُوْن بَعْض لِأَنَّه يَكُوْن مُسْتَوْفِيا لَحَق غَيْرِه بِغَيْر إِذَنٍ وَلَا وِلَايَة  له عَلَيْه أَشْبَه الْدِّيْن فَإِن فَعَل بِأَن اسْتَوْفَى أَحَدُهُمَا الْقِصَاص بِدُوْن إِذْن الْبَاقِي فَلَا قِصَاص عَلَيْه لِأَنَّه قَتَل نَفْسا يَسْتَحِق بَعْضَهَا فَلَم يَجِب قَتَلَه بِهَا لِأَن الْنَّفْس لَا تُؤْخَذ بِبَعْض نَفْس وَلِأَنَّه مُشَارِك فِي اسْتِحْقَاق الْقَتْل، فَلَم يَجَب عَلَيْه قَوَدٌ كَالْشَّرِيْك فِي الْجَارِيَة إِذَا وَطِئَهَا وَيُفَارِق إِذا قَتْل الْجَمَاعَة وَاحِدَا، فَإِنَّا لَم نُوْجِب الْقِصَاص بِقَتْل بَعْض الْنَّفْس).
لو أن رجلاً قُتل وله خمسة أبناء كلهم يطالبون بالقصاص فقام أحدهم وقتل القاتل،إذن هذا الذي قتل لا ينبغي أن يستفي القصاص وحده، الجميع الذين هم مطالبون بالقصاص، في هذه الحالة قال: فإن فعل فقد استوفى حقه،وفي هذه الحالة سقط القصاص، لأن العين التي يُقتص منها قُتلت بيد من له الحق،ماذا نصنع في هذه الحالة ؟ 
إذا كانوا كلهم متفقين على القصاص فقد تم القصاص، وإذا كان بعضهم يريد العفو فحين إذن لهم أن يرجعوا إلى حقهم في الدية يقول أنت أسقطت حقنا في الدية ماذا نصنع بقتل الرجل، كنا نريد أن نأخذ شيئاً، فحينئذ تُقسم ديته وتسقط دية القاتل والباقي من الدية يتحملها من ماله لبقية الورثة المستحقين للقصاص. 
(قال: وَلِشُرَكَائِه فِي تَرِكَة الْجَانِي حَقِّهِم مِن الْدِّيَة لِأَن حَقَّهم مِن الْقِصَاص سَقَط بِغَيْر اخْتِيَارِهِم فَأَشْبَه مَا لو َمَات الْقَاتِل فَتَرْجِع وَرَثَة الْجَانِي عَلَى الْمُقْتَص بِمَا فَوْق حَقِّهِ مِن الْدِّيَة فَلَو كَان الْجَانِي أَقُل دِيَة مَن قَاتِلَه مِثْل امْرَأَة قَتَلَت رَجُلا لَه ابْنَان فَقَتَلَهَا أَحَدُهُمَا بِغَيْر إِذْن الْابْن الْآَخِر فَّلِلْآَخَر نِصْف دِيَة أَبِيْه فِي تَرِكَة الْمَرْأَة الَّتِي قَتَلَتْه كَمَا لَو مَاتَت وَيَرْجِع وَرِثَتْهَا بِنِصْف دِيَتِهَا عَلَى قَاتَلَهَا لِأَنَّه لَا يَسْتَحِق سوي نِصْف دَمِهَا وَقَد اسْتَوْفَاه وَهُو أَي نِصْف دِيَة الْمَرْأَة رُبْع دِيَة الْرَّجُل، لِأَن دِيَة الْمَرْأَة نِصْف دِيَة الْرَّجُل كَمَا يَأْتِي، وَإِن عَفَا بَعْضُهُم أَي الْوَرَثَة عَن الْقِصَاص وَكَان مِمَّن يَصِح عَفْوُه بِأَن كَان مُكَلَّفا وَلَو كَان الْعَفْو إِلَى الْدِّيَة سَقَط الْقِصَاص رُوِي عَن عُمَر وَعَلِي بِأَن الْقِصَاص حَق مُشْتَرَكٌ بَيْن الْوَرَثَة لَا يَتَبَعَّض مَبْنَاه عَلَى الْدَّرْء وَالْإِسْقَاط فَإِذَا أَسْقَط بَعْضُهُم حَقَّه سَار إِلَى الْبَاقِي كَالْعِتْق وَإِن كَان الْعَافِي عَن الْقِصَاص زَوْجا أَو زَوْجَة لِقَوْل «زَيْد بْن وَهْب إِن عُمَر أُوْتِي بِرَجُل قَتَل قَتِيْلا فَجَاء وَرَثَة الْمَقْتُوْل لِيَقْتُلُوْه فَقَالَت امْرَأَة الْمَقْتُوْل وَهِي أُخْت الْقَاتِل: عَفَوْت عَن حَقِّي، فَقَال عُمَر الْلَّه أَكْبَر عَتَق الْقَتِيل» [رَوَاه أَبُو دَاوُد] لِأَن مَن وَرِث الْمَال وَرِث الْقَادَة كَمَا يَأْتِي).هذا الأثر في إسناده ضعف لكن حسن بشواهده والمحقق يقول: لم يجده في أبي داود وأنا بحثت عنه سريعًا فلم أجده أيضًا في أبي داود.
الشاهد: أن أخت القاتل هي امرأة المقتول فقالت عفوت عن حقي فسقط القتل وسقط القصاص ولجأ عمر t إلى الدية هذا معناه أن بعض الورثة إذا تنازل عن حقه في القصاص سقط القصاص عن الكل ,والكل يأخذ حقه في الدية.
(قَال: وَكَذَا لَو شَهِد أَحَدُهُم أَي الْوَرَثَة وَلَو مَع فِسْقِه بِعَفْو بَعْضَهم فَإِنَّه يَسْقُط حَق الْجَمِيْع مِن الْقِصَاص لِكَوْن شَهَادَتَه إِقْرَاراً بِأَن نَصِيْبَه مِن الْقِصَاص سَقَط وَهُو لَا يَتَبَعَّض وَلِلْبَاقِيْن الَّذِيْن لَم يَعْفُوَا حَقِّهِم مِن الْدِّيَة عَلَى الْجَانِي سَوَاء عَفْو مُطْلَقا أَو إِلَى الْدِّيَة لِأَن حَقَّه مِن الْقِصَاص سَقَط بِغَيْر رِضَاه فَثَبَت لَه الْبَدَل كَمَا لَو وَرِث الْقَاتِل بَعْض دَمِهِ أَو مَات)
ما معنى كذا لو شهد أحدهم بعفو بعضهم؟ 
لا بد أن يكون الشاهد أحد الورثة المستحقين للقصاص، خمسة أبناء هم مستحقين لقصاص أبيهم، أحدهم خارج البلاد، وقال واحد أما أخي الأكبر الذي في خارج البلاد لا يريد قصاصا فقد عفي عن حقه في الدية، في هذه الحالة، يسقط الحق إلى الدية، برغم أن الآخر لم يصرِّح لكن لو شهد غير واحد منهم نقول لا، لا بد من شاهدين أو لا بد من سماع صوت الرجل أو كتابته ويُحبس حتى يتبين لنا حقه في المسألة لكن هذا الرجل الذي شهد بأن أخاه عفي هذا إقرارٌ منه على أن حقه هو هو الشاهد حقه سقط في استيفاء القصاص، كم عدد الذين سقط حقهم ؟ اثنين، فإن لم نأخذ بالأول أخذنا بالآخر يمكن أن يكون علي استحياء أن يقول لإخوانه لا نريد أن نقتله فشهد على أخيه أنه قال أنا عفوت عنك، فهذا إسقاط لحقه .
(قَال: فَإِن قَتَلَه الْبَاقُوْن عَالِمين بِالْعَفْو وَعَالِمين بِسُقُوْط الْقِصَاص فَعَلَيْهِم الْقَوَد، حكْم بِالْعَفْو حَاكِم أَو لَا لِأَنَّه قُتِل عَمَد عُدْوَان أَشْبَه مَا لَو قَتَلُوْه ابْتِدَاء).هنا ابن القاتل رأى أخاه الأكبر عفا، قال: أنا عفوت عن حقي، وفي الأصغر اعترض فذهب فقتله قتل من؟ قتل القاتل قتل قاتل أبيه، هل يُقال في هذه الحالة أنه استوفى القصاص بنفسه فلا قصاص عليه، أم عليه القصاص؟ عليه القصاص لماذا؟ لأن هذا القاتل حينما عفي أحدهم صار دمه معصوماً، فهذا الولد وإن كان له شرك في هذا الدم إلا أنه قتل رجلا دمه معصوما، فهذا الولد يقتل قصاصا لأنه قتل عمدا واضح، بخلاف ما لم يعلم إخوته اجتمعوا وقالوا بعضهم أنا عفوت أو قالوا سنعفو وهو لم يعلم بذلك فقام وقتله، وظن أن أخوانه جميعا لم يعفو وإنهم يطالبون بالدم فقام نيابة عنه باستيفاء القصاص، إذا ثبت لدينا بيمين أو إقرار أو شهادة أنه لم يعلم فحينئذ لا قصاص عليه لأن الحدود تُدرأ بالشبهات. 
أنا قلت أخوهم الصغير, ممكن يكون الصغير عنده عشرين سنة والكبير عنده سبعين سنة، قتل الصبي ,اتفقنا على عمد الصبي خطأ كما قال الشيخ أيمن ربنا يحفظه. 
سائل يقول: لو أنه قتل قاتل أبيه وهو يجهل الحكم الشرعي أنه سيقتص منه؟  هذا حكم الشرع يطبق جهل أو لم يجهل. 
(قَال: وَإِن لَم يَكُوْنُوْا عَالِمِيْن بِالْعَفْو وَبِسُقُوط الْقِصَاص فَلَا قَوَد عَلَيْهِم وَلَو كَان)قود عليهم يعني لا قصاص عليهم.(وَلَو كَان قَد حُكَم بِالْعَفْو لِأَن عَدَم الْعِلْم بِذَلِك شُبْهَةٌ فَدَرَأت الْقَوَد كَالْوَكِيْل إِذَا قَتَلَه بَعْد الْعَفْو وَقَبْل الْعِلْم بِه، وَعَلَيْهِم أَي الْقَاتِلِيْن دِيَتَهُم لِأَن الْقَتْل قَد تَعَذَّر وَالْدِّيَة بَدِّلْه، لِأَن الْقَتْل وَالْدِّيَة بَدِّلُْهُ وَسَوَاء كَان الْجَمِيْع حَاضِرِيْن أَو كَان بَعْضُهُم حَاضِر وَبَعْضُهُم غَائِبَا لِاسْتِوَائِهِم معنى). 
من يشرح لي هذه العبارة؟ (كَالْوَكِيْل إِذَا قَتَلَه بَعْد الْعَفْو وَقَبْل الْعِلْم بِه) ذهبوا وقالوا للسلطان اقتل لنا هذا، كلنا نطالب اتفقنا على قتله، فالسلطان كلف السياف أن يقتله، قالوا  غداً بعد صلاة الجمعة يجتمع الناس ويقتله، ثم جاء أحد الأخوة إلى السلطان وقال أنا عفوت عن حقي، فالسلطان أرسل رجلا لكي يبلغ الوكيل ألا يقتله فلم يصل هذا الرجل حتى كان الوكيل قد قتله في هذه الحالة الوكيل قتل الوكيل  رجلاً معصوم الدم، عفا بعض الورثة عنه لكن قتله قبل العلم، فلا يقتص من الوكيل.
 هل يُصار إلي الدية؟. لا لا يُصار إلى الدية لأنه وكيل السلطان إذا كانت هناك دية فالدية حينئذ من بيت مال المسلمين. 
لا لا يشترط، هو سيأتينا التحقق من الشخصية يعني الورثة قد يتحققون من الشخصية بأنفسهم أو بغيرهم قال وقد حدثت في السعودية، لما قتل ولد ابن عمه، فصمم الجميع على القصاص وحبس الرجل والقضايا أخذت مجراها من المحكمة الابتدائية إلى المحكمة العليا والمفتي أفتى بالقتل ما دام جميع الورثة أرادوا القصاص وجاءوا لتنفيذ القصاص، فالقصة التي أريدها أن أذكرها لكم لم أرها لكن حدثت هناك مشهورة، أولياء القتيل واقفين هذا هو يقول نعم هو, فالضابط ذكي جدًا ولي الدم الذي سيقتل هو ابن أخيك قال له تعالى تأكد من ابن أخيك قال له  هذا هو قال: لا لن يقام القصاص حتى تتأكد وتنظر في وجهه أخذه من يده  وذهب و الثاني جالس,مستسلماً للموت واضعاً ظهره للوراء ومنتظر متي تأتيه الطلقة, وجاء هذا قال له تعالى وجاء انظر في وجه فنظر في وجهه هو هذا ابن أخيك قال فنظر إلي ابن أخيه ولم يتمالك نفسه رجع للوراء ورفع يديه عفوت عفوت، أو ما قال عفوت قام الناس يعانقونه ويقبلونه وقام الرجل أُطلق سراحه قام يقبل عمه يقبل رأسه وأُحييت نفس كانت ستموت في لحظات وكان هذا الموقف من هذا الضابط موقفاً ذكياً جداً. 
(قَال: فَإِن كَان الْقَاتِل هُو الْعَافِي فَعَلَيْه الْقِصَاص وَلَو ادَّعَى نِسْيَانَه أَو جَوَازِه وَإِن كَان بَعْضُهُم أَي الْوَرَثَة غَائِبا أُنْتَظَر قُدُوْمِه وُجُوْبا لِأَنَّه حَق مُشْتَرَك، أَشْبَه مَا لَو كَان الْمَقْتُوْل عَبْدا مُشْتَرَكا، وَيُحْبَس الْقَاتِل حَتَّى يَقْدَم الْغَائِب كَمَا تَقَدَّم فِي الْصَّغِيْر وَالْمَجْنُوْن وَكُل مَن وَرِث الْمَال وَرِث الْقِصَاص عَلَى قَدْر مِيْرَاثِه مِن الْمَال حَتَّى الْزَّوْجَيْن وَذَوِي الْأَرْحَام لِأَنَّه حَق يَسْتَحِقُّه الْوَارِث مِن جِهَة مُوَرِّثِه أَشْبَه الْمَال وَالْأَحْسَن رَفَع الْزَّوْجَيْن وَذَوِي الْأَرْحَام عَطْفا عَلَى كُل، وَعَلَى عِبَارَة الْمُصَنِّف تَبَعا)
الشارح يقول: الأولى في المتن أن يقول حتى الزوجان مرفوع بالألف يعني أفضل من الزوجين لكن الزوجين أيضا صحيحا وسوف يوجه لغويا فيقول. 
(وَعَلَى عِبَارَة الْمُصَنِّف تَبَعا لِّلمُقْنّع تَكُوْن حَتَّى حَرْف جَر لِانْتِهَاء الْغَايَة أَي كُل مَن وَرِث الْمَال وَرِث الْقِصَاص يَنْتَهِي ذَلِك إِلَى الْزَّوْجَيْن وَذَوِي الْأَرْحَام، وَمَن لَا وَارِث لَه فَوَلَيُّه الْإِمَام)
هذه مسألة أخرى قُتل قتيل وليس له وارث فمن وارثه؟الإمام، الإمام يقرر القتل أو العفو ، للحديث الذي رواه الترمذي وحسنه: « فإن اشتجروا فالسلطان ولي من لا ولي » ليس له ليس للحاكم أن يعفو بدون دية، لأن الحاكم لو عفي بالدية أين يضع الدية ؟ في بيت مال المسلمين. فله أن يطالب بالقصاص قتلا وله أن يطالب بالدية فقط, .
(قَال وَمَن لَا وَارِث لَه فَوَلَيُّه الْإِمَام لِأَنَّه وَلِي مَن لَا وَلِي لَه إِن شَاء اقْتَص لِأَنَّا بِلَا حَاجَة إِلَى عِصْمَة الْدِّمَاء فَلَو لَم يُقْتَل لِقَتْل مَن لَا وَارِث لَه وَإِن شَاء عَفي إِلَى دِيَة كَامِلَة فَأَكْثَر لِأَنَّه يَفْعَل مَا يَرَى فِيْه الْمَصْلَحَة لِلْمُسْلِمِيْن فِي الْقِصَاص أَو الْعَفْو وَلَيْس لَه الْعَفْو مَجَّاناً وَلَا عَلَى أَقَل مِن دِيَة لِأَنَّهَا لِلْمُسْلِمِيْن وَلَا حَظ لَهُم فِي ذَلِك، وَإِذَا اشْتَرَك جَمَاعَة فِي قَتْل وَاحِد فعفي عَنْهُم وَوَرَثَتُه إِلَى الْدِّيَة فَعَلَيْهِم دِيَة ْوَاحِدَة، فعفي عَنْهُم وَرَثَتِه إِلَى الْدِّيَة فَعَلَيْهِم دِيَة ْوَاحِدَة وَإِن عفي عَن بَعْضِهِم فَعَلَى الْمَعْفُو عَنْه قِسْطَه مِنْهَا أَي مِن الْدِّيَة، لِأَن الْدِّيَة بَدَل الْمَحَل وَهُو وَاحِد، فَتَكُوْن دِيَتَه وَاحِدَة سَوَاء أَتلنُفُه وَاحِد أَو جَمَاعَة، وَأَمَّا الْقِصَاص فَإِنَّه عُقُوْبَة عَلَى الْفِعْل فَيَتَقَدَّر بِقَدْرِه).
لو خمسة قتلوا واحداًً خطئاً , ففيه الدية , يشتركوا في دية واحدة لو خمسة قتلوا رجلاً عمدا،الخمسة جميعا،لو واحد من أولياء القتيل قال أما عن فلان هذا أنا عفيت عنه، هل يقتل الباقي ولا يقتلون؟ يقتل الباقي، لأن القصاص هنا يتجزأ المطلوب قتل خمسة، فعفي ولي القتيل عن واحد أو اثنين يقتل الباقين، طيب لو عفوا عنهم جميعا , يشتركوا في دية واحدة. 
(قَال: الْشَّرْط الْثَّالِث أَن يُؤْمِن فِي الِاسْتِيْفَاء الْتَّعَدِّي إِلَى غَيْر الْجَانِي لِقَوْلِه تَعَالَى:﴿ فلَا يُسْرِف فِّي الْقَتْلِ ﴾[الإسراء: 33]، وَإِذَا أَفْضَى الْقَتْل إِلَى الْتَّعَدِّي فَفِيْه إِسْرَاف، فَلَو وَجَب الْقَوَد أَو الْرَّجْم عَلَى حَامِل أَو عَلَى حَائِل وَحَمَلْت بَعْد وُجُوْبِه لَم تَقْتُل حَتَّى تَضَع الْوَلَد وَتَسْقِيْه الْلِّبَأ)
الحائل: غير الحامل، واللِبأ : النقاط الصفراء التي تنزل من ثدي المرأة بعد الولادة، وهذا موجود في النساء وموجود في الحيوانات أيضا يسمونه في الحيوانات سرسوب أو مسمار،في الآدمية القطرات الصغيرة التي يمصها الولد مهمة جدا لأن الأطباء يقولون هذه القطرات فيها مضاد للميكروبات والأمراض التي تعتري الطفل بعد الولادة، فلابد للأخت أن تمصص الولد هذه القطرات الصفراء الصغيرة. 
(قَال :فَلَو وَجَب الْقَوَد أَو الْرَّجْم عَلَى حَامِلٍ أَو عَلَى حَائِلٍ وَحَمَلْت بَعْد وُجُوْبِه لَم تَقْتُل حَتَّى تَضَع الْوَلَد وَتَسْقِيْه الْلِّبَأ قَالَت الْمُرْضِع بِغَيْر خِلَاف لِمَا رَوَى ابْن مَاجَة بِإِسْنَادِه عَن عَبْد الْرَّحْمَن بْن غَم قَال حَدَّثَنَا مُعَاذ بْن جَبَل وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَة ابْن الْجَرَّاح وَعُبَادَة بْن الْصَّامِت وَشَدَّاد بْن أَوْس قَالُوْا إِن رَسُوْل الْلَّه  قَال: «إِذَا قَتَلَت الْمَرْأَة عَمْداً فَلَا تَقْتُل حَتَّى تَضَع مَا فِي بَطْنِهَا إِن كَانَت حَامِلَاً وَحَتَّى تُكَفِّل وَلَدَهَا وَإِن زَنَت لَم تُرْجَم حَتَّى تَضَع مَا فِي بَطْنِهَا وَحَتَّى تُكَفِّل وَلَدَهَا » وَلِأَنَّه يُخَاف عَلَى وَلَدِهَا وَقَتَلَه حَرَام وَالْوَلَد يَتَضَرَّر بِتَرْك الْلِّبَأ ضَرَرَا كَثِيْرا وَقَال فِي الْكَافِي لَا يَعِيْش إِلَا بِه). 
الحديث الذي ذكره المصنف حديث ضعيف ويغني عنه ما رواه مسلم من حديث المرأة الغامدية التي جاءت واعترفت أو أقرت بالزنا فأمرها النبي r أن تذهب حتى تضع، فلما وضعت وجاءت قال لها حتى يأكل الولد، فهذا الحديث دليل  علي أنه لا يُقام الحدَّ على الحامل. 
ذكر اللِبأ لأنه يمكن أن يُعوض كما سيأتيك يقولون مثلا فإن كانت هناك امرأة أخرى ترضعه، لبناً عاديا لكنالْلِّبَأ هذا لاتخرجه المرأة إلا مرة واحدة بعد الولادة، أي لا تلد الآن فيقام عليها الحد لا ينتظر حتى تسقيه الْلِّبَأ والْلِّبَأ يأخذ ثلاثة أيام تقريبا أو أربعة أيام فقط. 
(قَال: ثُم إِن وُجَد مِن يُرْضِعُه مُرْضِعَة رَاتِبَة قُتِلَت لِأَن تَأْخِيْر قَتَلَهَا إِنَّمَا كَان لِلْخَوْف عَلَى وَلَدِهَا وَقَد زَال ذَلِك وَإِن وَجَد مُرْضِعَات غَيْر رَوَاتِب أَو وُجِد لَبَن شَاة وَنَحْوِهَا يُسْقَى مِنْه رَاتِبا جَاز قَتْلُهَا لِأَنَّه لَا يُخَاف عَلَى الْوَلَد إِذَن الْتَّلَف، وَيُسْتَحَب لِوَلِي الْقَتْل تَأْخِيْرُه حِيْنَئِذ إِلَى الْفِطَام دَفْعا لِضَرَر الْوَلَد بِذَلِك وَإِن لَم يَكُن لَه أَي الْوَلَد مِن يُرْضِعُه تُرَكْت حَتَّى تُرْضِعُه حَوْلَيْن ثُم تَفْطِمْه لِلْخَبَر وَالْمَعْنَى لِأَن الْقَتْل إِذَا أَُخْر مِن غَيْر سَقَط الْحِمْل فَلِأَن يُؤَخَّر مِن أَجْل حِفْظ الْوَلَد أَوْلَى وَلَا تُجْلَد الْحَامِل فِي الْحَد حَتَّى تَضَع وَلَا يُقْتَص مِنْهَا فِي الْطَّرَف حَتَّى تَضَع لِأَنَّه لَا يُؤْمَن الْتَّعَدِّي إِلَى تَلِف الْوَلَد أَشْبَه الِاقْتِصَاص فِي الْنَّفْس بَل يُقَاد مِنْهَا بِمُجَرَّد الْوَضْع صَرَّح بِه فِي الْفُرُوْع وَغَيْرِه وَجَزَم بِه فِي الْمُنْتَهَى وَقَال الْمُوَثَّق وَغَيْرُه حَتَّى تَضَع وَتَسْقِيَه الْلِّبَأ قَالَت الْمُرْضِع وَهُو ظَاهِر)
هذه مسألة أخرى, امرأة زنت ولم تكن محصنة ,عليها الجلد لكن لا تجلد وهي حامل، لأن الجلد قد يؤذي الجنين. 
 (قَال: فَإِذَا وَضَعَت الْوَلَد وَانْقَطَع الْنِّفَاس وَكَانَت قَوِيَّة يُؤْمِن تَلُفُّهَا وَلَا يُخَاف عَلَى الْوَلَد الْضَّرَر مِن تَأَخُّر الْلَّبِن أَقْيَم عَلَيْهَا الْحَد مَن قَطَع الْطَّرْف وَالْجِلْد لِعَدَم الْمَانِع)
كذلك القتل يعني هي تتشاجر مع امرأة أخرى فقطعت ذراعها، فجئ بها إلى الحاكم ليقيم عليها الحد ليقطع ذراعها فوجدها حاملا، فلا ُيُقطع ذراعها حتى تضع، من أجل أمن التعدي على الولد. 
(قَال: وَإِن كَانَت فِي نِفَاسِهَا أَو ضَعِيْفَة يُخَاف تَلُفُّهَا لَم يَقُم عَلَيْهَا حَتَّى تَطْهُر وَتَقْوَى دَفْعا لِلْضَّرَر وقَال فِي الْإِنْصَاف الْصَّحِيح مِن الْمَذْهَب أَنَّه يُقْتَص مِنْهَا بِالوَضِع، قَال فِي الْتَّنْقِيْح بَل بِمُجَرَّد الْوَضْع قَبْل سقِي الْلَّبَأ وَيَأْتِي فِي كِتَاب الْحُدُوْد بِأَوْضَح مِن هَذَا وَإِن ادَّعَت مِن وَجَب عَلَيْهَا الْقِصَاص الْحَمْل قُبْلَ مِنْهَا إِن أَمْكَن لِأَن لِلْحَمْل أَمَارَات خَفِيَّة تَعْلَمُهَا مِن نَفْسِهَا دُوْن غَيْرِهَا فَوَجَب أَن يُحْتَاط لَه، كَالْحَيْض).
هنا مسألتان: يقول الصحيح من المذهب أن يُقتص منها بالوضع قال في التنقيح بل بمجرد الوضع قبل سقي اللِبأ الراجح:ما اختاره الماتن من أنه لا يُقتص منها إلا بعد أن يرضع اللِبأ,وهذا اختيار الماتن خلافا للشارح، صاحب المتن، ودليله: حديث بريدة في صحيح مسلم النبي r قال: «اذهبي فأرضعيه حتى تفطميه» فلا يقال بمجرد الوضع يقام عليها الحد والنبي r قال اذهبي حتى تفطميه. 
(قَال: وَتُحْبَس حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّن أَمْرَُهَا احْتِيَاطا لِمَن وَجَب لَه الْقِصَاص وَلَا تُحْبِس لَحْد يَعْنِي لَو ادَّعَت مِن وَجَب عَلَيْهَا الْحَد أَنَّهَا حَامِل قُبْل مِنْهَا إِن أَمْكَن وَلَم تُحْبِس، وَإِن أُقْتَص مِن حَامِل فَإِن كَانَت لَم تَضَعْه وَلَم تَتَيَقَّنُه حَمْلَا لَكِن مَاتَت عَلَى مَا بِهَا مِن انْتِفَاخ الْبَطْن وَأَمَّارَة الْحَمْل فَلَا ضَمَان فِي حَق الْجَنِيْن لِأَنَّه لَا يَتَحَقَّق أَن الانْتِفَاخ حَمْل فَلَا يُوَجِّب بِالْشَّك، وَإِن أَلْقَتْه أَي الْجَنِيْن حَيّا فَعَاش فَلَا كَلَام أَي لَا ضَمَان عَلَى الْمُقْتَص لَكِن يُؤَدِّب وَإِن أَلْقَتْه حَيّا وَبَقِي الْوَلَد خَاضِعَا زَمَنَا زَمَانا يَسِيْراً ثُم مَات فَفِيْه دِيَة كَامِلَة إِذَا كَان وَضَعُهُ لِوَقْت يَعِيْش مِثْلُه وَهُو سِتَّة أَشْهُر فَأَكْثَر وَإِن أَلْقَتْه مَيِّتا أَو حَيا فِي وَقْت فِي لَا يَعِيْش فِيْه مِثْلُه وَهُو مَا دُوْن سَتّة أَشْهُر فَفِيْه غُرَّة عَبْد أَو آَمَّة كَمَا يَأْتِي فِي دِيَة الْجَنِيْن وَالْضَّمَان فِي ذَلِك عَلَى الْمُقْتَص مِن أُمِّه لِأَنَّه الْمُبَاشِر، وَالْحَاكِم الَّذِي مَكَّنَه مُتَسَبِّب وإن عَلِم الْحَاكِم دُوْن الْوَلِي فَالضَّمَان عَلَى الْحَاكِم وَحْدَه كَالْسَّيِّد إِذَا أَمَر عَبْدَه الْأَعْجَمِي الَّذِي لَا يُعْرَف تَحْرِيْم الْقَتْل ذَكَرَه فِي الْشَّرْح وَالْمُبْدِع، فَيَقُوْل وُجُوْب مَا تَقَدَّم مِن الْدِّيَة أَو الْغُرَّة مَع الْكَفَّارَة عَلَى الْمُقْتَص لِأَنَّه قَاتِل نَفْس). 
الخلاصة في ذلك أنه إذا أقيم الحد على الحامل فتضرر الجنين الذي يقيم الحد يتحمل دية الجنين أو قيمة الظرف. 
الواجب: 
س1: ما هي شروط استيفاء القصاص؟ مع الشرح والتوضيح وذكر الأمثلة؟
 أسئلة المحاضرة 
س: هل يسقط الحد إذا وجدت علة سواء في الجاني أو السلطان؟ 
نعم إذا كان الجاني صغيرا أو كان الجاني مجنوناً لا يقام عليه الحد، كما مر معنا في شروط القصاص. 
س: يسأل إن عفا ولي الدم عن واحد من الجماعة فهل يؤخذ بقوله إن كان قبل القصاص ولماذا يُحكم إن أصر على قوله بالعفو عن واحد دون الآخرين؟ 
نعم كما ذكرنا لو أن القاتلين خمسة فعفي أولياء الدم عن واحد قتل الأربعة وقبلت الدية من هذا الواحد أو عفي عنه بلا دية. 
س: إن قتل ابن المقتول ابن القاتل فهل سقط القصاص عن الاثنين؟ 
لم يسقط القصاص، كون إن يطالب أولياء الدم هذا يطالبون أو لا ما دام هؤلاء يطالبون فمن عفي عنه من أولياء الدم قبل ديته ومن لم يعفى عنه قتل. 
س: إذا حُبس القاتل عدة سنوات ويريد أهل المقتول القصاص هل يحق لهم بعد حبسه من قبل القاضي أم يجوز لهم القصاص؟
نعم هو يُحبس حتى يكبر أولياء القتيل، لكن إذا ثبت القصاص فلابد أن يقتص الحاكم منه، ومسألة السجن لا تُسقط القصاص، لكن كما ذكرنا لكم بأنه لا يقوم أحد فيقتص لنفسه أو لأبيه أو نحو ذلك إنما يرجع ذلك للحاكم أو القاضي حتى لا يقيم الناس الحدود بعضهم على بعض فتحدث فوضى وفساد في الأرض. 
س: رجل أقام حريقاً في أرضه فتسبب في اصطدام سيارة مع أخرى فمات أحد السائقين فما حكم هذا القتل، وهل على صاحب الحريق من شيء؟ 
ليس على صاحب الحريق شيء مادام الرجل أشعل نارًا في أرضه ولم تتعد إلى غيره وعلى السيارات التي تمشي على الطريق أن تمشي ببطء حتى تتخطى هذا المكان إنما عليه الدية أو الضمان إذا حفر في طريقً المسلمين  حفرة, أو أشعل نارًا في طريق المسلمين وهو لا يملك هذا الطريق لكن يُقال إذا كان هناك من يحرق الفلاحين الآن يحرقون القش ونحو ذلك ويخرج الدخان بطريقة كثيفة جدًا في بعض القرى فإذا كان هذا يسبب ضررًا للناس فالنبي r يقول: (لا ضرر ولا ضرار) على المسلم أن لا يضر المسلم.
س: غير محصن ضعيف البنيان زني أن جُلد مات فما الحكم وهل يسقط عنه الحد؟
لا يسقط عنه الحد يؤكلونه جيداً, ويأخذ حبوب مقوية ثم يُجلد الحد ولو على مرات يُجلد مائة جلدة كل يوم مثلا يضرب خمسين جلدة ولا عشرين جلدة لكن لا يسقط الحد؟
س: في العرف يزني الرجل بزانية يرتفع أمره إلى القضاء يتزوج الرجل الزاني الزانية وينسب إليهم الولد ابن الزنا فهل يقع الإثم على السلطان أم الولي؟
هذا بلا شك مخالف للشرع ولا يجوز.
س: رجل كان عنده عجلاً مريضًا فقال أن شفها الله فهو لله كله أي يوزعه على الفقراء فمات ثم قال علي عجلٌ آخر هو لله أي يوزعه للفقراء فعندما كبر فكان يبني مسجدًا فوضع ثمن هذا العجل في المسجد فهل هذا فعلٌ ثواب أم خاطئ.
أما النذر الأول فقد سقط عنه بموت العجل الأول أما النذر الثاني إن كان نذره قال علي عجلٌ لله إن كانت نيته حين النذر أن يذبحه ويوزعه على الفقراء وجب الوفاء بالنذر بهذه الصفة وإن كان يقصد لله أما أن يوزعه أو أن يوزع ثمنه فلا بأس فيما صنع وينبغي أن يضعه للفقراء وليس للمساجد مادام هو نذر للفقراء يصل ثمنه للفقراء أو لحمه للفقراء.
لمن ينسب ابن الزنا ؟
ابن الزنا ينسب إلى أمه ليس له أب ينسب إلى أمه  كي يخرجوا  له شهادة ميلاد يكتبونه بأي اسم وهمي، لكن لا يُنسب إلى الزاني حتى وإن تيقنوا أنه خُلق من ماء الزاني لأنه خُلق من مائه في وقت لا يحل له ذلك. 
س: ماذا إذا عُلم من حال من عفي من الأولياء أنه كان يريد التخلص من القتيل أصلا كزوجة كانت تكره زوجها وترغب في رجل آخر فعرضت أمامه أن لو قُتل زوجها؟ 
حتى لو كان الأمر كذلك أيضا لا يُعفى عنه ما دام رجل قام بالقتل عمدا فحقه القصاص إلا أن يعفو أولياء الدين مهما كان السداد. 
نعم إذا ثبت أنها محرضة في القتل وإنها شريكة في القتل فهي قاتلة القاتلة ليس لها حق في الدية ولا في ورثتها. 
س: ولد صغير يبكي غالب الليل مع أنه جاء بعد مدة من الزمان ماذا نصنع له بوركت؟ 
اقرءوا عليه الفاتحة والمعوذات صباحاُ ومساءاً وكذلك أعرضه على طبيب أطفال لعله يكون عنده بعض الشيء. 
س: رجل يمشي بسيارته فخرج طفل صغير يلعب في الطريق فصدمته السيارة فهل على السائق ضمان أم لا؟ 
أولاً: هذا قتل خطأ، لأنه لم يتعمد قتل الطفل فعلي السائق حقان: الحق الأول: حق أولياء الدم، أن يدفع لهم مائة ناقة أو ما يعادلها  الحق الثاني: حق الله U أن يصوم شهرين متتابعين.
 ما  صدر منه تفريط: لا هذا قتل خطأ ليس متعمداً ينبغي للإنسان إذا  سار في وسط البيوت وغير ذلك أن يسير ببطء من أجل الأولاد يلعبوا وهذا يُحسب قتل خطأ، لكن لو رأى الولد وجرى  وراءه فقتله, فإن هذا لو دفع ألف ناقة لا يُقبل منه لا بد أن يُقتل به لأن هذا قتل عمد إلا أن يعفوا أولياء القتيل. 
أسأل الله تبارك وتعالى أن يبارك فيكم جميعاً, اللهم اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وإسرافنا في أمرنا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين، اللهم طهر قلوبنا من النفاق وأعمالنا من الرياء وبيوتنا من الحرام اللهم اجعل جمعنا هذا جمعاً مرحوماً واجعل تفرقنا من بعده تفرقاً معصوماً ولا تجعل فينا ولا منا ولا معنا شقياً ولا محروماً سبحانك الله وبحمدك نشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت نستغفرك ونتوب إليك. 
 نسألكم الدعاء أختكم أم محمد الظن

----------

